# Texjet Printer - Issues printing White Ink



## Mugart (Nov 14, 2012)

Hi All, I have just purchased a Texjet Epson Plus and having issue with getting my white printing a full coverage onto black T-shirts.
After pressing the ink seems to crack.
Is there something I am doing? 
Feeling a little stressed to be honest.
I have owned my Brother DTG for 5 years and just purchased this printer & feel like I'm drowning.


----------

